# [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol heat transfer screen printed manually



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

From artwork to finished product took about 1.5 days for 200 pcs. What do you all think about the finished transfer? Man my arms hurt 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oeRWwKzFWcM[/media]


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*

Looks good, always nice when you efforts turn out well. GJ


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*

Bircan, I think you're way overdue for a semi-auto vacuum press.


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*

looks nice and clean, good job!

I used to like Garfield... then they made a movie...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*

Nice overview on the making of transfers. Give us details:

What paper did you use?

What what the time and temp you used on your dryer to gel?

The transfers on the shirts were just samples, right? You didn't do 200 transfers, then put them on 200 shirts?


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*



splathead said:


> Nice overview on the making of transfers. Give us details:
> 
> What paper did you use?
> 
> ...


I use regular paper that you get from a offset printer 80grm. I have no idea what my dryer temp is. I set it up 15 years ago when I first got it and have never touched it since. And yes they were just samples. I plan on printing them this May. They are actually for graduating highschool kids, that's why garfield is wearing a cap and is holding a diploma kinda thingy. The graduating class gets all their names on the back of the t-shirt and one of 10 different prints on the front, big seller in May


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*



wormil said:


> Bircan, I think you're way overdue for a semi-auto vacuum press.


North Cyprus has a population of 250,000. I really can't justify the price of a semi right now. Maybe a few more years of electricity cuts will help the population grow hehe


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*

Thanks for taking the time to video the process.

It was informative and interesting as well. with so
many people here asking how a plastisol transfer
is made I think your video should be at the top
of the list.


What were the measurements on the image?

I am debating the size of a 4 color transfer that
I will be sending out and your image is about the
size I am thinking about.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*



bircanboss said:


> North Cyprus has a population of 250,000. I really can't justify the price of a semi right now. Maybe a few more years of electricity cuts will help the population grow hehe


Well you get them from around $3500 used on up and you could also print flatwork like campaign signs, real estate signs, stuff like that to bring in additional revenue.


----------



## FarmerLarry (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome video.

Larry


----------



## Catspit (Jan 27, 2010)

That is a very cool video. Thanks for sharing this. Favorite & 5 stars on YouTube!


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*



wormil said:


> Well you get them from around $3500 used on up and you could also print flatwork like campaign signs, real estate signs, stuff like that to bring in additional revenue.


That would be the case in any other country in the world but North Cyprus is not recognized by any other country except for Turkey. I would have to buy it from there, the prices are not cheap. There is also a customs tax which is 35% of the price of the item. The cheapest I've found so far is a used machine for 7000$ delivered to North Cyprus duty paid.


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

*Re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*



Austin300 said:


> Thanks for taking the time to video the process.
> 
> It was informative and interesting as well. with so
> many people here asking how a plastisol transfer
> ...


38cm by 26cm or 15inches by 10inches


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: [VIDEO] 9 color plastisol transfer printed manually*



bircanboss said:


> That would be the case in any other country in the world but North Cyprus is not recognized by any other country except for Turkey.


Oops, my bad. I read North Cyprus but it didn't register. I'm so used to most posters being in the US.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Maybe this will interest you. It's a tabletop mini screen printer in China. i emailed the company and they quoted me a price at $1600 plus $700 shipping to US. There's a video on the bottom of the website link to see it in action.

Mini Vacuum Flat Screen Printer , New Style


----------



## bircanboss (Nov 25, 2009)

valleyboy_1 said:


> Maybe this will interest you. It's a tabletop mini screen printer in China. i emailed the company and they quoted me a price at $1600 plus $700 shipping to US. There's a video on the bottom of the website link to see it in action.
> 
> Mini Vacuum Flat Screen Printer , New Style


Nice machine and cheap! They sure did put a lot of ink on that screen!


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

bircanboss said:


> Nice machine and cheap! They sure did put a lot of ink on that screen!


yes I was thinking the same thing. But you know the Chinese do things differently, so hey. I can post more videos of the older one they had, I'm really considering buying this machine for making plastisol transfers. 

This is a table top powder applicator, you can run your transfers through here to apply the adhesive powder, and remove the heater element on there, and use a infrared flash dryer over it to gel the transfers, and have a whole automatic process in house for making transfers. I'm really looking into making this investment. 
Table Top Demo 1 - YouTube

Mini Screen Printer with Vacuum Table - YouTube
this video is another of the older model in action (mini screen printer)


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There is a seller on Ebay from Buffalo NY / Toronto ON that has similar presses from time to time.....Could not find it today but did not look very hard....


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

hmm do you know what to search for on ebay?


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my LG-P925 using T-Shirt Forums


----------

